# So what should I do with 2 Empty PC Cases?



## RoyalDog214 (Nov 13, 2007)

Beside donating them.

I want to make a good use of the 2 empty cases, but I don't know what I should do with it. One is an ATX Apollo Black, and the other is Scorpio case.


Does anyone have a clue?

FYI, I already have a main gaming PC.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Give em to me. No seriously. 

JK 

Put an P2 motherboard in it with watercooling 

Budget? Might get an fair system in there with like $200.


----------



## diduknowthat (Nov 13, 2007)

Well you can always give them to me :-D

On a more serious note...You can build two cheap computers and sell them off cheap.


----------



## RoyalDog214 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not really thinking about selling them, I'm thinking of probably making a server out of them or something.


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l (Nov 14, 2007)

Build cheap computers out of those and use both for Folding.


----------



## epidemik (Nov 15, 2007)

Practice case mods?
Cut them up and do nifty stuff. 
Experiment.

Get those lan straps and use a case for a backpack


----------



## oscaryu1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Switch them with your origional case!  They look awesome


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Nov 15, 2007)

go to a computer store and park outside. put the computer case on the top of your car and drive away, pretending to have forgotten it was there.


----------



## hpi (Nov 15, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> go to a computer store and park outside. put the computer case on the top of your car and drive away, pretending to have forgotten it was there.



hahaha.

wow those are 2 nice cases!!!

Turn one into a server and uh the other can be given to me you know, or if you do a lot of burning and downloading that can be it.

Put like 6 burners running simoultaneously.


----------



## Kornowski (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd mod the crap outta them! It'd be fun! Then put some cheap stuff in there


----------



## Shane (Nov 16, 2007)

That first case looks awesome....the Appolo.


----------



## Joe2005 (Nov 16, 2007)

Why do you need a server?

Seriously.  

Anyway back on topic, use them as table legs for an intable.


----------



## xxxalpinexxx80 (Nov 16, 2007)

ill take the 2nd one and pay for shipping


----------



## tuxify (Nov 16, 2007)

Case modding would be ideal.


----------



## gratefully_dead (Nov 16, 2007)

http://site.homegrown-hydroponics.com/pc-inside.jpg 

TURN EM INTO GROWBOXES DUDE!! to grow your own...foliage....


----------



## no1rc3ur (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, build a cheap one!
or you can be nice just donate to your friends or something


----------



## tuxify (Nov 17, 2007)

gratefully_dead said:


> http://site.homegrown-hydroponics.com/pc-inside.jpg
> 
> TURN EM INTO GROWBOXES DUDE!! to grow your own...foliage....



Hahaha! I'd do this in a current PC. It'd probably be good for some of your parts...


----------



## pc-tech (Nov 18, 2007)

sell them to me


----------



## Bradan (Nov 18, 2007)

gratefully_dead said:


> http://site.homegrown-hydroponics.com/pc-inside.jpg
> 
> TURN EM INTO GROWBOXES DUDE!! to grow your own...foliage....



mmmmmmmmmmmm i like foliage.


----------



## Gravegun (Nov 21, 2007)

My dead "and don't worry gutted" Rigged up makes a nice side table to a futon and its a good conversation started.... *will post pics later


----------



## AznPride83 (Nov 21, 2007)

Build them up, and sell them off.


----------

